# bringing a motor home from the uk to australia



## ian mear (Oct 16, 2010)

Can any one help with advise as to the costs and hassle involved in shipping a motorhome out from the U.K to australia, any help appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ian mear said:


> Can any one help with advise as to the costs and hassle involved in shipping a motorhome out from the U.K to australia, any help appreciated.


Post on Australia forum for a better response.


----------



## kiawahlineshipping (Jan 27, 2011)

*shipping a motorhome from uk to australia*



ian mear said:


> Can any one help with advise as to the costs and hassle involved in shipping a motorhome out from the U.K to australia, any help appreciated.


Hi
Costs depend largely on the size of the motorhome, so in order to get a price, you need to know the m3


----------



## stodd2 (Mar 20, 2011)

ian mear said:


> Can any one help with advise as to the costs and hassle involved in shipping a motorhome out from the U.K to australia, any help appreciated.


Looking at shipping a motorhome from UK to Perth WA, also - asking same question! Maybe we could help each other? You are required to have owned it in UK for 12 months. Apply to Canberra for permission to import first. Our motorhome is 20'6 and the one quote I have had is around US$5000. On top of that is GST on value of vehicle, steamcleaning and also the cost of any conversion to match Australian Specifications (if necessary). It also has to be re-registered here in Australia, and there may be custom charges and storage. I am still of the opinion that it is worth the effort!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you check the Aussie forum there have been discussions about taking cars from the UK to Australia and that's certainly not worth it as we found out with our classic Ford Mustang. 

Not sure if motorhomes would also be caught by luxury car tax or anything similar. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## stodd2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you, just realising how much is involved! Appreciate your reply - food for thought!!


----------



## alidoug (Sep 22, 2011)

We are looking at bringing in a motorhome, have you had any response, we are finding it quite hard to get information


----------

